# Roter 28.625 baritone neck



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)

So I finally raised the money to afford a new baritone neck. 

This is what's going to Poland;
Strings off:





Neck off:




Look at that bloody top: 




WTF are you doing?




The backside:




And here is my little bundle of love that's going to roter custom shop:


----------



## Apophis (Feb 17, 2008)

So we need some special TOOL to unpack it


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)

Apophis said:


> So we need some special TOOL to unpack it



I'm sending you a chainsaw on tuesday


----------



## plyta (Feb 17, 2008)

You know you want all that red stuff gone from your neck pocket. 

Wood to wood contact in neck pocket in bolt on guitar => better tone


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)

plyta said:


> You know you want all that red stuff gone from your neck pocket.
> 
> Wood to wood contact in neck pocket in bolt on guitar => better tone



Thanks.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 17, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I'm sending you a chainsaw on tuesday



And what will they use to open that?


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 17, 2008)

nice bro, what's the specs on the replacement neck?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> nice bro, what's the specs on the replacement neck?



7-string neck to fit schecter omen extreme 7 guitar
5-piece maple with 10 mm wenge stripes.
26 frets 
28.625" scale
Medium frets 6105 Dunlop 
14" radius
Maple fretboard with no inlays. But side markings. 
Polyurethane Finnish.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 17, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> And what will they use to open that?



No idea


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2008)

that red stuff in the neck pocket is actually "sucked" into the wood, so when you touch it, you´re touching wood, but it´s absorbed the redness...

also, your quilt looks "blurry" compared to mine 

mine has got tons of detail, and smaller quilty patterns 

yours is really really bright red though, that´s nice 

tell me how you packed that bundle of love btw, the body specifically? me and my bud are packing his guitar´s body to mike sherman today


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

badass dude!
let us know how it goes, clearly.
I was gonna get a replacement body for the RG from him, but i had to scrap that (selling the RG, had to fix my computer asap)
Just gonna save up slowly and get a custom rotor, with the mandatory 28 5/8"

whats the headstock shape?


----------



## Naren (Feb 18, 2008)

Once you get it back, I demand recordings. I'm interested to hear what a 28.625" 7-string sounds like.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 18, 2008)

that sounds really cool!

what kinda price are we looking at there if I may ask?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 18, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> that red stuff in the neck pocket is actually "sucked" into the wood, so when you touch it, you´re touching wood, but it´s absorbed the redness...
> 
> also, your quilt looks "blurry" compared to mine
> 
> ...



My camera sucks, that's why it looks blurry and the bright red comes from the flash, it's really dark red without a spotlight on it. 

I wrapped the body in the same kind of protecting clothing that it came with. (nån jävla form av plast frigolit tyg som gitarren är inlindade i).
Then I used Encapsulated-air Plastic Sheeting to wrap around it. And tons of tape.  



ibznorange said:


> badass dude!
> let us know how it goes, clearly.
> I was gonna get a replacement body for the RG from him, but i had to scrap that (selling the RG, had to fix my computer asap)
> Just gonna save up slowly and get a custom rotor, with the mandatory 28 5/8"
> ...



I'm going with the schecter style headstock with a little roter custom mark, no paint or any fancy stuff.



Naren said:


> Once you get it back, I demand recordings. I'm interested to hear what a 28.625" 7-string sounds like.



Is your baritone 27" ?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2008)

WTF, i replied o this post just earlier now, to reply back to this last post, but now i come in here, only to see that the damn post is fucking gone...

ok, i´m getting a little annoyed now... this has been happening a couple of times before, but WTF is up with it, i post things, i see the posts appear, come back later, and the post isn´t there... i restart firefox, go back in, and wahey, still no post...

anyways, i wrote "ah, jag fattar!", and that i´d go about packing the shit out of the guitar body we´re sending


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 18, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> WTF, i replied o this post just earlier now, to reply back to this last post, but now i come in here, only to see that the damn post is fucking gone...
> 
> ok, i´m getting a little annoyed now... this has been happening a couple of times before, but WTF is up with it, i post things, i see the posts appear, come back later, and the post isn´t there... i restart firefox, go back in, and wahey, still no post...
> 
> anyways, i wrote "ah, jag fattar!", and that i´d go about packing the shit out of the guitar body we´re sending



forumet elske deg ikke


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

Forumet har hemmeliga planor om at döda mej!


----------



## muffgoat (Feb 19, 2008)

Dude ill say... i posted a big picstory in the tech section about getting my new tools and then after everything went trhough all the maintenance my entire new thread was gone. I spent waaay to much time doing it and uploading it to even bother doing it again  oh well i guess...

On topic this project looks sweet man, i love schecters i have been doing alot on mine recently.


MF_Kitten said:


> WTF, i replied o this post just earlier now, to reply back to this last post, but now i come in here, only to see that the damn post is fucking gone...
> 
> ok, i´m getting a little annoyed now... this has been happening a couple of times before, but WTF is up with it, i post things, i see the posts appear, come back later, and the post isn´t there... i restart firefox, go back in, and wahey, still no post...
> 
> anyways, i wrote "ah, jag fattar!", and that i´d go about packing the shit out of the guitar body we´re sending


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2008)

i sent that guitar body to mike sherman today... yay!


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Feb 19, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i sent that guitar body to mike sherman today... yay!



Då får vi se om sherman elsker deg


----------



## Apophis (Feb 19, 2008)

English please


----------



## msherman (Feb 19, 2008)

WTF?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 19, 2008)

Apophis said:


> English please



That's no fun, we scandinavians must have some way to conspire against you luthiers


----------



## Apophis (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

careful, the luthiers have a secret language too, called PM's
theyre going to conspire against your fretwork if you arent careful


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 19, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> careful, the luthiers have a secret language too, called PM's
> theyre going to conspire against your fretwork if you arent careful



That might be true, Maybe my guitar will come back looking like this;


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 19, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> That might be true, Maybe my guitar will come back looking like this;



thats a distinct possibility that im willing to live with, since it has absolutely no bearing on me whatsoever


----------



## Apophis (Feb 19, 2008)

and REVENGE is our second name


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 19, 2008)

Since I don't want my guitar looking like this here is a quick translation;

kitten; my posts don't work
dese; the forum doesn't love you
kitten; I've sent the guitar :yay:
dese: Let's hope sherman loves you more then the forum.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 19, 2008)

you don't want scalloped fretboard, so don't worry  

BTW.
I did some test for you with strings and....

1. using 007 and 008 and my 30" I couldn't reach F at all, only E
2. using 009 it's possible to reach F with easy but string is tight, but I like that feel 

so...
at 28 5/8" using 008 is possible to reach F but this string isn't strong enough (based on experience ) to be full playable and bendable at all. Try 008 when guitar will be ready, but I suggest using 009 better. It's tighter but as I told before, scale is longer, so string is more "flexible" because of that extra added lenght.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 19, 2008)

Apophis said:


> you don't want scalloped fretboard, so don't worry
> 
> BTW.
> I did some test for you with strings and....
> ...



Right now I'm thinking about being conservative and just go for E with a 009. 
But that sounds so boring


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 20, 2008)

Sherman is gunna have a nice little surprise for him in the box 

it´s a drawing... he´ll probably laugh 

hopefully, he can take a picture and share


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 8, 2008)

Arrived in poland yesterday.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 8, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Apophis (Mar 9, 2008)

Neck is glued 






Maybe you want wenge matching head cap?? For free


----------



## darren (Mar 9, 2008)

Why are you sending the neck?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 9, 2008)

darren said:


> Why are you sending the neck?



he sent it to get it measured.

and Apophis, the neck taking shape looks nice 

and i suggest making a cap, but not putting it on, so you can check if it´ll look good with the guitar... you don´t wanna give it a wenge cap, only to discover it looks terrible together hehe


----------



## halsinden (Mar 9, 2008)

wenge wenge wenge wengey wenge WENGE.

i'm starting to wonder how much wenge there must be up at the roter place.

bodes well for my work, too. 

H


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

darren said:


> Why are you sending the neck?



Measurements. 
And also so that he can remove the tuners from it.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

halsinden said:


> wenge wenge wenge wengey wenge WENGE.
> 
> i'm starting to wonder how much wenge there must be up at the roter place.
> 
> ...



Sebastian sells adam on the street for wenge, At least thats my theory.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Neck is glued
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Newbie mode: Whats a head cap ??? 

PS: GLUE!!!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 9, 2008)

Adam is fine so far, but he have earn more for more wenge 


do you want headstock cap, so those stripes on the headstock won't be visible, we can also use maybe maple, it's your decision  we can make also a headstock back if you want


----------



## halsinden (Mar 9, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Adam is fine so far, but he have earn more for more wenge



that's adam "i'll do anything for balsa" tylski?

H


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

halsinden said:


> that's adam "i'll do anything for balsa" tylski?
> 
> H



Exactly!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Adam is fine so far, but he have earn more for more wenge
> 
> 
> do you want headstock cap, so those stripes on the headstock won't be visible, we can also use maybe maple, it's your decision  we can make also a headstock back if you want



I don't think it will mix well with the top. Just show the stripes, make it nude and pretty. 
Or paint it black like the original head was if you think it will look to rough without a head cap.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 9, 2008)

OK, I leave it with stripes


----------



## halsinden (Mar 9, 2008)

been heavily thinking about doing the same as jonathan but with my RG7620's neck - bringing it up to 27", black / ebony board with no inlays, reversed headstock, but...

...then thinking about whether it's possible to make it a set neck, then strip the body, bevel it down to make it well angular / RGA styled and then re-finish it all (neck and everything) in the kind of matt black that dude had the russian custom 8 string in.

then have a really, really huge cocktail. with an umbrella.

H


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

halsinden said:


> been heavily thinking about doing the same as jonathan but with my RG7620's neck - bringing it up to 27", black / ebony board with no inlays, reversed headstock, but...
> 
> ...then thinking about whether it's possible to make it a set neck, then strip the body, bevel it down to make it well angular / RGA styled and then re-finish it all (neck and everything) in the kind of matt black that dude had the russian custom 8 string in.



Do it!!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Desecrated, you should have the face of the headstock painted black, the raw stripes won´t look too good with the rest of the guitar... unless you want that look?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> Desecrated, you should have the face of the headstock painted black, the raw stripes won´t look too good with the rest of the guitar... unless you want that look?



I was thinking that it would look kinda sexy with some polyurethane finish on it. But I might be wrong.


----------



## halsinden (Mar 9, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> Desecrated, you should have the face of the headstock painted black, the raw stripes won´t look too good with the rest of the guitar... unless you want that look?




i love that. i agree, but it's like... 

"unless you... _want_ that look?"


"unless you... actually...


*WANT*


...that look."

H


----------



## ukfswmart (Mar 9, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Medium frets 6105 Dunlop


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 9, 2008)

i´m getting stainless steel frets on mine


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´m getting stainless steel frets on mine



I couldn't afford that


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 10, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I couldn't afford that



awwe... but go for the black headstock! it´s what the guitar had to start with, and it just wouldn´t be right to have a raw striped headstock with that quilted maple black cherry finish... you COULD get a maple cap on it though, that would look nice as well!

so either Maple cap, or straight black!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 10, 2008)

Few picks 
Now you know how those stripes will look and don't worry neck is not finished 















and I have a question - you want us to make the same thickness of the neck? It's 21mm at 1st fret in Schecter neck.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah same thickness and neck-profile and width and such.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 10, 2008)

Apophis said:


>



NOW, Thats a schecter neck


----------



## Apophis (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah it's cube profile


----------



## Thomas (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks awesome. I can't help but think of my RG1527 neck when I see those two wenge stripes.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 10, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Looks awesome. I can't help but think of my RG1527 neck when I see those two wenge stripes.



BLASPHEMY !!!


----------



## halsinden (Mar 10, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Looks awesome. I can't help but think of my RG1527 neck when I see those two wenge stripes.



burn him!

*BURN HIM*!!!

H


----------



## Chris (Mar 10, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> Desecrated, you should have the face of the headstock painted black, the raw stripes won´t look too good with the rest of the guitar... unless you want that look?



This thread is rife with you stating your opinions as fact.


----------



## Naren (Mar 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> This thread is rife with you stating your opinions as fact.



Amen.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 11, 2008)

*HARRRR!*

Now thats some HARD WOOD thar Desecrated


----------



## shredder777 (Mar 11, 2008)

Apophis said:


> yeah it's cube profile



LOL


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 11, 2008)

Trespass said:


> *HARRRR!*
> 
> Now thats some HARD WOOD thar Desecrated



Wanna touch it ?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah, but i´m stating my opinions as fact, because i A: don´t want desecrated there to end up with a guitar that he doesen´t like, and B: because i don´t want desecrated to end up with a guitar i don´t like 

seriously though, i just think that such a nice looking guitar would be wrongfully treated, had it gotten an ugly headstock... that headstock is looking good though, so there is a chance it might actually look good, i´ll admit that 

i´m a total bitch when it comes to stating my opinion as fact when it comes to guitars though! 

Desecrated, don´t listen to what i´ve said, just make sure you don´t end up with something you don´t like!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ 
The neck will be exactly like Schecter neck, only one fret longer


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 11, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> yeah, but i´m stating my opinions as fact, because i A: don´t want desecrated there to end up with a guitar that he doesen´t like, and B: because i don´t want desecrated to end up with a guitar i don´t like
> 
> seriously though, i just think that such a nice looking guitar would be wrongfully treated, had it gotten an ugly headstock... that headstock is looking good though, so there is a chance it might actually look good, i´ll admit that
> 
> ...



I take your opinion very seriously  
And yes the headstock will be the original schecter one.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 11, 2008)

Apophis said:


> yeah it's cube profile


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 12, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I take your opinion very seriously
> And yes the headstock will be the original schecter one.





i slightly redesigned the headstock for mine, so it looks a little teeny weeny bit different...


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 12, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i slightly redesigned the headstock for mine, so it looks a little teeny weeny bit different...



Cool, have you gotten any pictures yet ?


----------



## Thomas (Mar 12, 2008)

Regarding the headstock, I would prefer only the front side to be painted (the side facing away from you and towards a potential audience).


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 12, 2008)

There will be no paint or headcap. raw stripes just like the back of the neck, since both the neck and the fretboard is maple, I think it will look really good.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 12, 2008)

we will see when will be done  If you decide to paint it after all we will


----------



## Thomas (Mar 12, 2008)

I must have missed the part about the maple board. I think I would prefer it that way also.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, i didn´t know you were getting a maple board! 

you should get a striped maple board as well, to match the headstock AND neck! 

i haven´t gotten any pictures yet, there´s a little more work to do than we expected, with the guitars both having an inch difference in scales between them...

someone has knocked over my soldering iron while i was gone, and it was still hot, but thankfully it wasn´t on full heat... it only managed to melt a hole in my fucking carpet...

i like this carpet!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 12, 2008)

The scale throw me of to :/ 

carpet will be missed


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 12, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The scale throw me of to :/
> 
> carpet will be missed



carpet eventually made it, and lives to see the day... he is, however, scarred...

i´m installing a Ken Armstrong Motherbucker and P90 in my buddy´s les paul that we refinished, along with ALL of the electronics and hardware...


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 12, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> carpet eventually made it, and lives to see the day... he is, however, scarred...
> 
> i´m installing a Ken Armstrong Motherbucker and P90 in my buddy´s les paul that we refinished, along with ALL of the electronics and hardware...



p90 are fun.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, i just gotta get my head around the wiring... the motherbucker has TWO 4-conductor wires, and they both have to be wired to separate volume pots, one 500K, and one 1MEG, and then both of those have to be wired to the bridge position on the 3-way switch... my buddy did the grounding between the pots for me, so i don´t have to do that crap 

can´t wait to get them both wired and adjusted, and getting string on there, ad all that... gunna try that there motherbucker out, and i´m guessing it´ll be hotter than hell 

the guitar is going to be tuned to B, and it´ll soon be played through an Engl Fireball and Orange 4X12 cabinet, with our other guitarist using a Mesa Roadster... YES!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 12, 2008)

Sounds like a really nice plan.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn, that neck is looking hot... it sucks that I have to WAIT to save up $$ to get one for my project.... 

Can't wait to see more pics, though! Of both of yours!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, apophis, post more pics


----------



## Apophis (Mar 22, 2008)

Neck is almost ready, I will ship it to you next week I think



































So what do you think??


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Can you take a picture a little bit closer on the side of the guitar where the fretboard meats the neck. And also one where it lays next to the body, just to see how the colors looks together. 

And I think it looks really good, I really like the roter emblem on the headstock, it looks really classy.


----------



## Ishan (Mar 22, 2008)

It looks really great !


----------



## Apophis (Mar 22, 2008)

What part you mean exactly?? whole edge where fretboard meats neck ??


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Apophis said:


> What part you mean exactly?? whole edge where fretboard meats neck ??



Just some part, I want to see the differences in the woods, woods meeting is like porn.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 22, 2008)

I see

about that color - you can compare it now, cause after painting maple will be much more yellow than now.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Mar 22, 2008)

that looks pure class dude! nice!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Apophis said:


> I see
> 
> about that color - you can compare it now, cause after painting maple will be much more yellow than now.



I know, but still, moar pictures roaxerz ! 


[action=Desecrated]slaps himself[/action]


----------



## Apophis (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, I make more pictures, but not today


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

Apophis said:


> OK, I make more pictures, but not today





But so far it's pure sex.


----------



## Thomas (Mar 22, 2008)

That looks really great.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 22, 2008)

wow looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## yevetz (Mar 22, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Neck is almost ready, I will ship it to you next week I think
> 
> So what do you think??



 

Need money for custom


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 22, 2008)

When the finish comes on, will the grains be more visible ?


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 22, 2008)

well, nao that ive gotten that taken care of, I am again feeling insured that i will own a rotor custom one day, hopefully kinda soon


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2008)

That neck looks metal as fuck, seb


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 22, 2008)

Apophis. What do you think about making me a Matthias Jabs inspired 7 string explorer (with the stripes of course!) in the future?


----------



## Trespass (Mar 22, 2008)

THats sex Jon!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Apophis. What do you think about making me a Matthias Jabs inspired 7 string explorer (with the stripes of course!) in the future?



No problem ... 
and because I love Scorpions and Matthias Jabs explorers it will be a pleasure to make such guitar


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 23, 2008)

Apophis said:


> No problem ...
> and because I love Scorpions and Matthias Jabs explorers it will be a pleasure to make such guitar



 can't wait


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 23, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> When the finish comes on, will the grains be more visible ?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2008)

You have no patience at all 
Give me some time to make the finish dry  You want me to make it quick and poor quality ?????????


----------



## msherman (Mar 23, 2008)

You mean you don`t love it when customers spam you on forums, Sebastian?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2008)

I LOVE it


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 23, 2008)

Apophis said:


> You have no patience at all
> Give me some time to make the finish dry  You want me to make it quick and poor quality ?????????



That was more like a question in general. 
I will try again; is it common for the grains to be more visible when finish is applied. 




PS: I need to learn polski.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 23, 2008)

msherman said:


> You mean you don`t love it when customers spam you on forums, Sebastian?



We all need a purpose in life.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 23, 2008)

Needs more pics.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, grains will be more visible, but not extremely more


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 24, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Yes, grains will be more visible, but not extremely more



Wielkie dzi&#281;ki!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 24, 2008)

Nie ma sprawy


----------



## yevetz (Mar 24, 2008)

oh I'll try to guess

Desecrated:
Thanks very muck

Apophis
Your welcome

am I right?


----------



## Thomas (Mar 24, 2008)

yevetz said:


> oh I'll try to guess
> 
> Desecrated:
> Thanks very muck
> ...


You are correct.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ 100% correct 

EDIT:

It's done.
Sorry for crappy pictures (way too dark), but our fuc**** camera works strange again, I will post better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 26, 2008)

SEX!!!!!
Me so horny!!!
Me lovy lovy you long time!!!

Snap some string on it and tell us how it sounds


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 26, 2008)

What's left now, fitting the trussrod cover and that's it right ?


----------



## Randy (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks great, d00ds!


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

Holy goddamn on a stick that looks awesome!

The headstock matches the body surprisingly well!


----------



## halsinden (Mar 26, 2008)

that roter emblem really does look very cool.

H


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 26, 2008)

That looks kinda like a fuckin loomis 
But badass man 

that roter emblem is classy as hell dude


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 26, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> That looks kinda like a fuckin loomis
> But badass man
> 
> that roter emblem is classy as hell dude



For half the price of a loomis :


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 26, 2008)

Maybe i shouldnt sell the S, and just talk to seb again


----------



## Ishan (Mar 26, 2008)

Wooaaa, that looks really great!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all guys 

Desecrated - yeah only cover left and it's all


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 26, 2008)

Strings ???


----------



## Ruins (Mar 26, 2008)

sebastian you nailed some serious sex there 
very fast and clean work, wow!


----------



## Trespass (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow thats amazing


----------



## msherman (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent, Sebastian


----------



## Apophis (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you Mike  Your approval is very important to me


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 27, 2008)

sexy!!!;D


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 27, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Thank you Mike  Your approval is very important to me



+1


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2008)

Few more pick - this time too bright 






































and one more thing - you want us to use old truss rod cover from Schecter or you want us to make new one from wenge or maple in the same shape??
... and we will ad those custom strings set for you


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 28, 2008)

Use the old one if it fit, if it doesn't fit, make a new one in maple.

PS
I remembered to send the bridge right ?


----------



## halsinden (Mar 28, 2008)

i tell you what, if a loomis looked more like that, i'd like them.

H


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah, we have the bridge


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 28, 2008)

Apophis said:


> yeah, we have the bridge



*exhales* 

The guitars pick I sent with, are for you and Adam. Pre-payment


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 28, 2008)

awwe, that´s really really awesome! and now i want mine! 

i´m sending my guitar´s body to mike today as well


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 28, 2008)

Fuck yes!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 28, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> awwe, that´s really really awesome! and now i want mine!
> 
> i´m sending my guitar´s body to mike today as well



You'll get it soon.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 31, 2008)

Payment sent. 

Bank cashier almost cried a little when trying to read your bankinfo, in polish.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

thats awesome
The girls at the bank here always ask me whats going on with crazy shit in my accounts. They've seen transfers to and from other countries, as well as 2 huge insurance claims for tens of thousands of dollars (Those two weren't my money, unfortunately )
I wonder what will happen when they see a bunch of shit go to poland soon


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 31, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> thats awesome
> The girls at the bank here always ask me whats going on with crazy shit in my accounts. They've seen transfers to and from other countries, as well as 2 huge insurance claims for tens of thousands of dollars (Those two weren't my money, unfortunately )
> I wonder what will happen when they see a bunch of shit go to poland soon



International gangster.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)

I think this will be a painful experience for her


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 31, 2008)

Apophis said:


> I think this will be a painful experience for you



I bet you say that to all the girls


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

I really oughta pick up on one of those girls, theyre all really cute 
be like "gurlll, mah guitahz are so cooo, day come frum polind."

just like that


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I bet you say that to all the girls


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I really oughta pick up on one of those girls, theyre all really cute
> be like "gurlll, mah guitahz are so cooo, day come frum polind."
> 
> just like that





it's like that:

"Dziewczyno, budowa gitar jest taka fascynuj&#261;ca" - Girl, guitar building is so exciting


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 31, 2008)

How do you pronounce: &#261; 

And also; "Dziewczyno" , Dammit Sebastian what the hell is wrong with your language, that looks more like a typo then a word


----------



## nikt (Mar 31, 2008)

Apophis said:


> "Dziewczyno, budowa gitar jest taka fascynuj&#261;ca"


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

nikt said:


>



What does that really say??

Girl, im gonna stick a guitar in your butt??


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)

I sad - guitar building is so exciting  nothing more 

Girl I'm gonna stick a guitar in your butt - Dziewczyno, wsadz&#281; ci gitare w ty&#322;ek


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

I gotta get those spelled out phonetically somehow










this is going to be a disaster


----------



## nikt (Mar 31, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> I gotta get those spelled out phonetically somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try not to forget what means what when You will try to say it to someone


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)

polish is really hard to learn/spell to other people  
and words have many means like "zamek" in polish means - castle, lock and zip, depends from context


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, i can generally do pretty good at reading serbocroatian, and saying it so it sounds correct, even though usually i dont understand it 

Im gonna laugh when i try to say about it being fun, and instead tell her im going to put it in her butt


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah, that could be funny, but what if she will understand


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

You know, i have such terrible luck with girls, that shed probably get really excited i could speak polish, and then shed understand, and get really pissed off at me and slap me


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

See, if it were drew, shed get even more excited and actually let him stick the guitar in her butt, cause drew bangs mad bitches 

I really need to get those sisters


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 31, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> You know, i have such terrible luck with girls, that shed probably get really excited i could speak polish, and then shed understand, and get really pissed off at me and slap me



Foreplay ???


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, not with my luck, no


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 2, 2008)

when i was in poland, we learned different phrases that could come in handy, and there was one thing that had the opposite meaning in norwegian, and we thought it was funny... something like "takk" or something, or "ja" or "nei", can´t remember what it was


----------



## Apophis (Apr 2, 2008)

tak - means yes
nie - means no


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 2, 2008)

&#379;ycie to wiadro wype&#322;nione gównem, a r&#261;czka wpad&#322;a do &#347;rodka.

= 

sometimes life is a bucket of shit and the handle is inside


----------



## Apophis (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Apophis said:


> tak - means yes
> nie - means no



and 
cze&#347;&#263; = hello
Chuj dupa kurwa cipa = nice to meet you


----------



## Groff (Apr 3, 2008)

74n4LL0 said:


> Chuj dupa kurwa cipa = nice to meet you



I have a little polish in me... And if I remember corectly... 'Dupa' has NOTHING to do 'have a nice day' 

My family always used to say "Dupa head!" whenever someone did something stupid. Unless I'm just reading it wrong.

...I'd like to actually learn polish someday...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 3, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I have a little polish in me...



he must be enjoying himself


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 3, 2008)

ZING


----------



## Apophis (Apr 3, 2008)

74n4LL0 said:


> and
> cze&#347;&#263; = hello
> Chuj dupa kurwa cipa = nice to meet you





chuj - dick
dupa - ass
kurwa - whore
cipa - pussy


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## 74n4LL0 (Apr 3, 2008)

Apophis said:


> chuj - dick
> dupa - ass
> kurwa - whore
> cipa - pussy



ops 


it work, I send an Italian friend of mine to buy bread, he saied "dai mi dwa chuj" (give me 2 dicks) convincing him that chuj = bread...


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Apr 3, 2008)

Just to hijack the thread for a while, apophis; have you received the money ?


----------



## Apophis (Apr 3, 2008)

yes, today, I forgot to tell you by PMs, sorry 
Everything is almost ready for shipping


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 3, 2008)

Apophis said:


> yes, today, I forgot to tell you by PMs, sorry
> Everything is almost ready for shipping



There is no smiley for how happy I am......


But I will try with these:


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Apr 3, 2008)

ibznorange said:


>



+1


----------



## Apophis (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Apr 5, 2008)

well
i demand shipping details
to help me bide the time till i can get my project up and running


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 5, 2008)

Shipping details ?


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

behold, an ship -








gentlemen, feast thine eyes upon the detail... of the ship -







and the chap likely to be piloting said ship, in charge of your details -






notice; he is supremely relaxed and unbothered by even such a paltry matter as his wife and her many parking tickets. he will handle your details like a cakemaker handles the cutlery drawer.

smooth.

a detailed account, if nothing else. i thank you.

H


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Apr 5, 2008)

allow me to rephrase my demands as a question
when the fuck do you get the goddamned guitar back? 

halsinded, has mah lazorz episode made you made me a target to you?


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 5, 2008)

I have no idea, swedish mail service is like hookers in poland, you either die now or later.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> allow me to rephrase my demands as a question
> when the fuck do you get the goddamned guitar back?
> 
> halsinded, has mah lazorz episode made you made me a target to you?



nah man, all good. just my arc of fire can sometimes... um... spread quite like an arc.



H


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## yevetz (Apr 6, 2008)

Apophis said:


> chuj - dick
> dupa - ass
> kurwa - whore



same here


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 10, 2008)

any new info on this bitch? mine is in the works for real now, settled for 28.625" with 25 frets


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> any new info on this bitch? mine is in the works for real now, settled for 28.625" with 25 frets



it's done, it went 28" with 25 frets, I'm waiting for the post office to deliver it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 10, 2008)

cool, we got the same scales and stuff then 

tell us what you think when you play it, and pics are mandatory


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

mmhmm
apparently the post office people sleep around for cash around there, as jon so aptly put it. 
i want to see it


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 10, 2008)

i can´t wait for ours to be finished... i want to see my headstock veneer idea, and the other guy´s raw headstock develop


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> cool, we got the same scales and stuff then
> 
> tell us what you think when you play it, and pics are mandatory



pics and clips are mandatory, no videos, but at least some clips with somewhat clean sound also.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i can´t wait for ours to be finished... i want to see my headstock veneer idea, and the other guy´s raw headstock develop



Are you going to try and match the top on the body ?


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> mmhmm
> apparently the post office people sleep around for cash around there, as jon so aptly put it.
> i want to see it



We should go postal on them.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

youre telling me. tomorrow, i order the pickups and tuners for my baritone neck, and then in two weeks from tomorrow, provided i get paid for the pod by then, the whole thing gets shipped to poland


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> We should go postal on them.



:groan:


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> youre telling me. tomorrow, i order the pickups and tuners for my baritone neck, and then in two weeks from tomorrow, provided i get paid for the pod by then, the whole thing gets shipped to poland



O shit, what are you doing ?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/53112-new-ibarotor-s7328-625pwh.html


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/53112-new-ibarotor-s7328-625pwh.html



How the hell did I miss that.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 10, 2008)

by being magical? 
good work dude, thats been there a while 
i seriously wanna like, have it be dood already


----------

